# ONA coffee distributer - OCD



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Saw this new to the coffeehit site. http://coffeehit.co.uk/ona-coffee-distributor

Apparently designed by Sasa Sestic.

In combination with a tamper such as great leveller, push Mahlgut etc, it could be a good way to control barista consistancy in a busy shop, but at £99 I think I'll stick with my paperclip WDT for now.

Anyone with spare cash and a love of gadgets tempted to buy one?


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I can well believe this would improve the consistency of my shots, but at that price I can't really justify it


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Tempted to just make one on my printer.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It looks like its " grooming " the top say like a Scottie Calaghan tool or stockfleth ....


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I made something very similar, it didn't seem to help but I'd be interested to try a "real" one.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think the name is rather appropriate!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dylan said:


> Tempted to just make one on my printer.


Go on - do it!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I was looking at it and was about to order and then had a flash of SWMBO seeing the invoice before I could destroy it. So for now, it won't be happening.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

It's about 85% too expensive and to be fair could get quite messy if your grinder gives you a big mound.

A horizontal shake, a dead knock and 3 x light nutation before a final light and flat tamp gives me the best consistency I can ask for (if grinding very fine then I might WDT.)

At £99 I'm OUT!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I made a school boy error. Told SWMBO how much one cost. Damn it.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Now priced at £119. Must be worth it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I noticed that. Maybe so they can give us an AMAZING £20 discount.


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

unoll said:


> Saw this new to the coffeehit site. http://coffeehit.co.uk/ona-coffee-distributor
> 
> Apparently designed by Sasa Sestic.
> 
> ...


Now £149!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I use an OCD along with my Mahlgut push tamper. With the Titus grinder I'm getting the most consistent shots I've ever pulled from the GS/3.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Some good old Ebay copies! I have one and it improves the shot slightly.


----------

